# Setting up a cichlid tank.



## ModularGT (Sep 1, 2010)

I'll just give a brief history of my aquarium experience. I bought a 29 gallon around the beginning of september. I was doing a fishless cycle with ammonia. After 2 months of 4ppm ammonia and 0 Nitrites and 0 Nitrates, I gave up and emptied all the water out and filled it up again.

I've had the tank running for 24 hours at 78 degrees. The water has been conditioned using Tetra Aquasafe Plus. Currently my ammonia is at 0.50 ppm and 0 on Nitrites and 0 Nitrates. pH is at 8.2 in the tank and from the tap. I've been doing some reading and the general idea is not to use pH buffers as it can yo-yo the quality of the water, seems like its better to have a stable pH. So after doing more research, and calling down to Big Al's. I think I want to just stick to cichlids, smaller least expensive ones. I know I have to make some hiding places for them. 

What I want to do is start a cycle with fish. Should I get a cichlid to cycle or use some zebra danios? If I use danios I can put them in my girlfriends community tank. At what point can I add a couple of either fish? Couple days from now? Week? Longer? 

Is there anything else I should add to my tank? Chemicals?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I like the use of zebra danios, There as tough as fish get.

I used them in my Daughters 38G for 3 weeks, full cycle for me.

They still are kicking And have grown.

I have 1 thats almost 2".

If you do go the Danios Route Think about rehoming before you Drop cichlids in.


----------



## ModularGT (Sep 1, 2010)

Picked up 3 longfin gold danios. They've been in the tank for 6 hours or so and seem to be doing fine. Fun to watch. They will be moving in with my girlfriends guppies once my tank cycles.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

CHeck your PH/Nh3/Nh4 In a week.

Ive used Biological Booster with success.

Use Tap water conditioner asswell... Fish dont like chlorine to much


----------



## ModularGT (Sep 1, 2010)

Used aquasafe+ when the aquarium was set up last week and used safestart yesterday before I added the fish.


----------

